# Open letter to Joshua Danovitz, GM/VP International TiVo



## LarryDavid (Jan 4, 2007)

He is the guy who put up the blog post about the EPG service shutting down, and who has so far failed to answer anything. As he's a VP I think he should know what's going on.

Just to see if we can at least get some answers, I sent this open letter via Facebook to Joshuas personal profile (although it may well be corporately controlled), as he doesn't seem to be giving any answers on the TiVo blog.

I'm not holding my breath, but you never know, even if we just get some answers, it would be 'closure' in the terrible breakup of our TiVo relationship lol

Lets see if he replies.

(I also take no responsibility for the grammatical and spelling errors) 



> Joshua,
> 
> You don't know me, but I suspect you already know what this message will be about.
> 
> ...


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Nicely put - I hope you get a response


----------

